
Every Movie Ending Is Improved by That One Stupid Dire Straits Song - colund
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/every-movie-ending-is-improved-by-that-one-stupid-dire-1764315963
======
DrScump
<The Matrix, Dr. Strangelove, Dark Knight Rises—they’re all better if you
replace the soundtrack to their final scenes with Dire Straits’ “Walk of
Life.”>

Actually, I think "Industrial Disease" would be a better fit.

